# Trivia 11/16



## luckytrim (Nov 16, 2018)

trivia 11/16
DID YOU KNOW...
American law enforcement agents only solve around 21% of all  reported crime.

1. In 1864, Abraham Lincoln defeated what Union general to win  his
re-election?
2. On "The Muppet Show," what was the name of Dr. Bunsen  Honeydew's
assistant?
3. On their debut album, Van Halen covered the song "You  Really Got Me". 
Which band from the British Invasion originally did this  classic?
4. What Taxonomic order has the largest number of species of  mammals.
(Hint; It includes squirrels and beavers)
5. Edmund Hillary is famous for conquering Mount Everest ;  What Country was 
he born in ?
6. Which singer did the song "Danger Zone" for the movie "Top  Gun"?
  a. - Phil Collins
  b. - Kenny Loggins
  c. - Billy Joel
  d. - Don Henley
7.  What is the name of the character played by Bruce Willis  in the "Die 
Hard" series of movies?
8. Magnetite, siderite and haematite are all ores of which  metal?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If it were possible to walk around the earth at the equator,  the average
person walking non-stop, if THAT were possible, could do it in  less than a
year.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. McClellan
2. Beaker
3. the Kinks
4. Rodentia
5. New Zealand
6. - b
7. John McClane
8. Iron

TRUTH !!
Given that the world is about 25,000 miles in circumference  and that the
average walking rate is 3 miles per hour, it would take a  person walking
nonstop approximately 347 days to walk around the world


----------

